# whats your favorite dog food?



## laxratnd

Whats your favorite dog food?

We have been using Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken dog food for years and have had great success with it. We use to sell it out of our house but that was before stores around us carried it.

Stephen


----------



## daveb

I've been feeding him Solid Gold Barking at the Moon for about a year. The only way I would consider swithing is if/when I get another Lab. That stuff's spendy.


----------



## Chaws

Currently have one dog on Eukanuba Sporting 30/20 and another that's on a winter trip to TX that's on Purina Pro Plan Perfomance 30/20. Will be switching the other one over to Purina when the Euk starts to run out.


----------



## fhalum

My favorite dog food? I don't really care much for dog food, myself. The taste isn't too bad, but I don't like the texture. :eyeroll: I'd rather have Spam.

My dog likes whatever is on sale at Wal-Mart, though.


----------



## Chaws

fhalum said:


> My dog likes whatever is on sale at Wal-Mart, though.


I really hope you're kidding.


----------



## bisontraks

Nutri Source Large Breed for my male Chocolate Lab. Cost me about $.95 a day.


----------



## drjongy

Nutro


----------



## Chuck Smith

Diamond (not sure of the specific type....but green bag). Has worked great.


----------



## tlr

Exceed at Sam's. Either the lamb and rice formula or the chicken one depending on wether it si hunting season or not. The chicken is higher protein and fat. compare to Eukanuba


----------



## BROWNDOG

I really don't have a favorite and I don't think the dogs do either, they will eat anything.

I have fed most of the top end foods and have settled at this time on Exceed 30/20 Sams club. I see no difference in coat, stools, or performance than the leading brands Euk, pro plan, Nutro ect. If I were to go back to any of them it would most likely be Pro plan.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I feed regular Purina until September and then I switch over to Hi Pro until February.


----------



## mtgreenheads

I really like the results my pup shows on Innova LBP.


----------



## Bigdog

Fed Solid Gold until the price increased dramatically in my area a couple years ago. Now feed Eagle Pack blue bag and large breed puppy.


----------



## buckyboy

dads trail mix. my dog likes it and it ain't to expensive.


----------



## Doogie

Black Gold Black bag


----------



## rolly

Diamond Naturals- Extreme Athlete 32/25 in winter
Diamond Green Bag- in summer, less activity


----------



## Ginger Quill

Purina One all year round. Ginger Quill


----------



## KEN W

Exceed at Sam's.


----------



## thorpebe

exclusive performance local vet


----------



## deerslayer80

Diamond puppy and high energy has been working good for my two pointers. I mix the two, otherwise they like to pull the swap on me.


----------



## Plainsman

I just happened to bump into this and noticed things sure have changed over the years. I have not had a dog for 40 years. Back when I did it was rare to hear about anyone buying dog food. Dogs ate whatever the family ate. When you were done the dog ate left over potatoes, venison, green beans, bread, etc. We seen dog food in the stores, but the bags got dusty and old. 
I think my old dog Buzz wore the kitchen linoleum out in an arc shape with his tail as he sat and watched the family eat. He sure got excited over pork chops with a little fat. He was just a mut, but the only thing that got him more excited than food is if you reached for a gun. I would swear he was sleeping, but his head would pop up off the floor if he heard you walk even close to the gun rack.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Your right times have changed, I'm 38 and growing up dogs never had shots and they got dog food but any leftovers were there's for sure, nothing went in the garbage. Now days I feel guilty throwing away good food after dinner while 4 eyes are watching me. The crazy part is i pay more atttention to what the dogs eat than what we do.

mine will eat anything for treats, carrots, lettuse, pickles, apples, grapefruit ect. you name it they will eat it. But for some reason I have a hard time giving them a plate of table scraps


----------



## BROWNDOG

> just happened to bump into this and noticed things sure have changed over the years. I have not had a dog for 40 years


Just realised this. 40 Years????????????? Get yourself a pooch


----------



## sevendogs

I use Purina in 50 pound green bags and use it only when I run out of raw meat, such as beef, lean pork, venison, rabbit, groundhog and squirrel.


----------



## Goon

Nutri Source.


----------



## BBD25

Well, i took some of your advice and decided to switch my 8 yr old blm dog's food from Science diet over to Exceed. I did a gradual change over the last month, and now, he is strictly on Exceed Lamb formula. 
We go for a mile run every morning, and a mile run in the evenings and i have noticed a major shift in energy. My lab seems like he has lost 3 years of his life! I have never seen him so energetic and playful like he was in his younger years. 
Thankyou to the guys who suggested Exceed, i am very impressed, and my pocket book thanks you as well. :beer:


----------



## Chaws

Seen a dog of a fellow club members last night and he was feeding Nutrisource but the dog wasn't taking it very well so he actually switched to Sprout brand which is sold at Fleet Farm... the ingredients look pretty good and the dog had nice clean teeth and a really nice looking coat. Anyone else know of someone using this? Might be a good alternative if you aren't looking to spend much and don't have a Sams club around.


----------



## BROWNDOG

I know of 4 dogs on Sprout from FF all have good coats and are FT dogs. I still like Exceed from Sams.


----------



## tylerjones553

I give EVO to my dog he is always excited after seeing it


----------



## bl|nk

My dogs are on Country Vet - Premium Active Formula.

The dog turds are small and well formed which is great when it comes to poop scooping


----------



## Nick Roehl

They all taste funny to me but my dogs eat Diamond.


----------



## D_Hage

My dog eats 4Health performance formula from TSC. I'll be giving it to him year round from now on. First dog I've seen that has been so picky.
Good formula that isn't going to break the bank .


----------



## 94NDTA

Nutrisource large breed puppy, switching to adult in about a month here. Very happy with my pups development, slow and steady.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Nutri source

My first Springer I fed Purina. She ended up on the large side for a springer at 65# and was chunky but not fat and in what I thought was good condition.
My 2nd springer got Nutrisource. I fed her about 1/3 less and she ended up weighting 60# but was built like a racehorse. I know there may have been other variables involved but dog 2 seemed even healthier than dog 1.
Dog 3 is getting Nutrisource.


----------

